# Musik Mixe



## diablo1988 (11. Januar 2011)

Moinsen wollte euch mal mein Kanal von youtupe posten habe angefangen mixe zu machen bin noch blutiger Anfänger und würde mal wissen wie ihr sie findet und ob ihr verbesserungs vorschläge etc habt^^
http://www.youtube.com/user/diablo19881988?feature=mhum


----------



## NexxLoL (11. Januar 2011)

Hört sich nach Kirmes-Musik an, nur irgendwie....auf japanisch^^
Nein, ganz ehrlich. Ich denke nicht, dass ich einen Mix beurteilen kann, von dem ich das Original nicht kenne. 

LG


----------



## diablo1988 (11. Januar 2011)

Es sind ja mehre Mixe da und nicht jeder hört sich so an ^^


----------



## Sunyo (11. Januar 2011)

An den Übergängen müsstest du noch arbeiten, aber für einen Anfänger gar nicht mal soooo schlecht.


----------



## diablo1988 (11. Januar 2011)

Merci ja aber hat sich meiner meinung von mix zu mix gebessert wen ich an den ersten denke da war das letze lied voll Katastrophal


----------



## maxias (18. Januar 2011)

ich bin auch anfänger doch ich muss sagen da klingt meienr besser ;PP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJrZNpGZzaQ


----------



## diablo1988 (29. Januar 2011)

Geschmacker sind verschiden^^


----------

